# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تغییر رشته تحصیلی >  میخوام تغییر رشته بدم

## merila-joon

*سلام 
من پشت کنکوری هستم و دیپلم تجربی کنکور 93 تجربی شرکت کردم اما موفق نشدم میخوام امسال کنکور ریاضی بدم لطفا راهنماییم کنین که اصلا امکانش هست یا نه و اینکه اگه هست برای دروس تخصصی کمک اموزشی خوب معرفی کنید 
*

----------


## khatereh 2

سلام رتبتو چند شده و از نظر ریاضی در چ حدی هستید و کلا چرا می خواهید ریاضی بدید.

----------


## merila-joon

سلام 
من پارسال با رتبه 50 هزار:yahoo (2): رشته مورد نظرم نتونستم برم ولی امسال قصد دارم کنکور ریاضی بدم چون ورودی بهتری داره و هم اینکه مهندسی بیشتر تمایل دارم

----------


## Blue.sky

> سلام 
> من پارسال با رتبه 50 هزار:yahoo (2): رشته مورد نظرم نتونستم برم ولی امسال قصد دارم کنکور ریاضی بدم چون ورودی بهتری داره و هم اینکه مهندسی بیشتر تمایل دارم


خب بستگی داره به اینکه میخوای چه رشته ای و تو کدوم دانشگاه قبول شی که
میتونی از کارنامه های قلم چی هم استفاده کنی ، خیلی کمکت میکنه 
حالا مثلا نمیتونی ریاضی رو بیشتر بزنی حداقل با شیمی یا فیزیک جبرانش کن

----------


## khatereh 2

خب. عزیزم... اول می دونی چ درسایی باید بخونی ... دیفرانسیل و هندسه و گسسته.. فیزیک و شیمی هم که مشترکه... البته فیزیک یک چیزایی اضافه هم دارم که خیلی کمه..... به نظرم برای ریاضی هاش کلاس بری خوبه... که راه بیفتی.. بازم سوال داشتی در خدمتت.ممم...... یاد رفت بگم به ریاضی خوش اومدی مهندس :Yahoo (83):

----------


## merila-joon

پس میتونم برم ریاضی :yahoo (1):

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خب بستگی داره به اینکه میخوای چه رشته ای و تو کدوم دانشگاه قبول شی که
> میتونی از کارنامه های قلم چی هم استفاده کنی ، خیلی کمکت میکنه 
> حالا مثلا نمیتونی ریاضی رو بیشتر بزنی حداقل با شیمی یا فیزیک جبرانش کن


قصدم همینه ولی باز میتونم به کمک دوستم دیفرانسیل و هندسه اینارم کار کنم
رشته مهندسی عمران سراسری میخوام اگه بتونم

----------


## Blue.sky

> پس میتونم برم ریاضی :yahoo (1):


بله میتونین
البته شما میتونین اصلا دروس تخصصی مثلا گسسته یا هندسه 2 یا تحلیلی رو نخونین و فقط ریاضیات پایه رو بخونین که تقریبا همان مباحث تجربی هست که حدودا 45 درصد سوالات ریاضی رو شامل میشه

----------


## merila-joon

خیلی ممنون بابت راهنماییتون  :Y (694):

----------


## khatereh 2

قصدت اگه سراسری تهران باید خیلی بخونی..... خیلی.

----------


## merila-joon

بله تمام تلاشمو میکنم  :Yahoo (83): ممنون از راهنماییتون :Y (454):

----------

